# NASA Plumbrook Hunt



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

I know there has been at least two hunts in NASA so far this year - so has anyone had any success? The hunters this past Saturday had a great snowy day to hunt. I've heard some shooting back there - would like to see some pictures of those big bucks, or at least hear some stories.


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

The husband and I were there on Saturday. We saw a ton of deer, and had we shot straight we would've tagged out before noon. Instead we missed every damn deer. I blame a bumped scope... Not sure what the husbands deal was as he is usually a great shooter. Saw at least 4 bucks in shooting range. I would estimate another 10-15 does. Not to mention all the deer we saw just driving to the sector. No one in our route (9 sectors., 18 hunters ) got any deer and from what I heard when we left at 5 pm only 18 deer where shot. They usually estimate 80-100 for the December hunt. It was a great time, very well organized hunt!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flash02 (Feb 14, 2011)

I was there also on saturday in sector 56. Seen 2 deer on the way out and then that was it until we left and they werent organized at all. we didnt get through the gate till 620 and then we didnt get out in to the woods till 830. All of the shooting you heard was probably the workers trying to get the deer running with cap guns and fireworks.


----------



## TheStinger (Dec 10, 2012)

Your reports don't sound very promising. I'll be there Jan.4th with my bow.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

NASA isn't what it used to be, that's for sure. There are plenty of deer there, but not as many as in the past. I drive by all the time and used to see deer along the fence everyday. Not so much anymore. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

TheStinger said:


> Your reports don't sound very promising. I'll be there Jan.4th with my bow.


Don't go, transfer the permit to me.....lol


----------



## flash02 (Feb 14, 2011)

i all depends what sector you have. we were along the fence and had a section of woods that had no under brush in it wide open.


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree on it depending heavily on the sector, although we were told ours was historically not a good one because of how thick it is. It had barely no woods almost all honeysuckle and brambles. However we saw deer by sitting on the access road running through the sector and waiting they popped out of the brush. 

I am with Mad Eye. If you don't want to hunt Plumbrook just transfer the permit to me I'd appreciate it!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

I live in a house that borders NASA, bow sector 1A (high fence in my back yard). The number of deer we see has dropped over the last few years. My neighbor tells me how he used to have 30 every evening. Now we are lucky to see 5 or 6 but some evenings will have as many as 10-12. Last year we would have 10-12 every evening with as many as 15. It still seems there is a good population, just maybe not what it used to be (tell me somewhere it IS what it used to be).

I sure would not turn down the opportunity to go in there after them though!


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

We were in PB on the first hunt in Nov. Hunted sector 2A and saw about a dozen deer each. The guys in 1A took a small buck and a doe by late morning using tree stands. We hunted the ground and just couldn't get within range for a shot. Sector 3A was empty so the guides pushed it once for us and they did push a nice 8 - 10 point out but he got around us before we could get set up for a shot. I was there about 8 years ago and did the alternate hunt which was great. The numbers may be down slightly but there are plenty of deer in there.
If you are going to bow hunt and can take a stand, do it. Set up in the corners of your section and wait for them to move..........they will.


----------



## TheStinger (Dec 10, 2012)

We plan on being in tree stands. Thanks for the advise guys.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Me and a friend was there for the November hunt in sector 24. Between the two of us we seen 16 bucks and only 2 were the same deer. My buddy seen a monster a half into the hunt but couldn't get a shot because it was chasing a doe. We had small bucks and yearlings at less than 20 yards but we were after a good buck or bigger does. A guy in the sector next to is was shooting anything that moved. He said he shot at 8 different deer but all he got was a doe. I would go back if I got the chance it was a change of pace from where we usually hunt.


----------



## TheStinger (Dec 10, 2012)

We hunted in a12 today. I took a 9- point and my friend took an 8- point. I saw 81 deer (17 bucks) and he saw 25. Deer were moving good all day long.


----------

